# Tonight is the lottery - May 22, 2007, 8:30 PM Eastern



## Blazed

Can someone tell me when the NBA Draft Lotto is?


----------



## JuX

*Re: When's the lotto?*

May 22.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: When's the lotto?*

Nice thread. :rock:


----------



## Greg Oden

*Re: When's the lotto?*

May 22nd


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: When's the lotto?*

May 22


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: When's the lotto?*

I heard it's May 22nd.


----------



## Blazed

*Re: When's the lotto?*



Geaux Tigers said:


> Nice thread. :rock:


Hells yeah!

20 days to go


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: When's the lotto?*

Tonight is finally the night

8:30 PM Eastern on ESPN

<table bgcolor="#ffffff" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="228"><tbody><tr border="3" bgcolor="#990000"><td colspan="3" align="center">*CHANCES OF WINNING*
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center">*TEAM*
</td> <td align="center">*REC.*
</td> <td align="center">*PCT.*
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*1. Memphis*
</td> <td align="right">22-60
</td> <td align="right">25.0%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*2. Boston*
</td> <td align="right">24-58
</td> <td align="right">19.9%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*3. Milwaukee*
</td> <td align="right">28-54
</td> <td align="right">15.6%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*4. Atlanta*
</td> <td align="right">30-52
</td> <td align="right">11.9%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*5. Seattle*
</td> <td align="right">31-51
</td> <td align="right">8.8%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*6. Portland*
</td> <td align="right">32-50
</td> <td align="right">5.3%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*7. Minnesota*
</td> <td align="right">32-50
</td> <td align="right">5.3%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*8. Charlotte*
</td> <td align="right">33-49
</td> <td align="right">1.9%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*9. New York*
</td> <td align="right">33-49
</td> <td align="right">1.9%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*10. Sacramento*
</td> <td align="right">33-49
</td> <td align="right">1.8%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*11. Indiana*
</td> <td align="right">35-47
</td> <td align="right">0.8%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*12. Philadelphia*
</td> <td align="right">35-47
</td> <td align="right">0.7%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*13. New Orleans*
</td> <td align="right">39-43
</td> <td align="right">0.6%
</td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*14. L.A. Clippers*
</td> <td align="right">40-42
</td> <td align="right">0.5%
</td></tr></tbody></table>
Things to remember
1) Atlanta's pick is Top 3 protected, so if it is 4, 5, 6 or 7, the Suns get the pick
2) The Bulls will swap first round picks with the Knicks
3) Indiana's pick is Top 10 protected, so unless the Pacers get lucky and get in the top 3, the pick goes to the Hawks

Here are the odds for each seed to get each of the possible picks. 

<table class="wikitable" rules=all style="text-align: right;" bgcolor="pink" border="4"><tbody><tr><td align="left">Seed</td> <td>Chances</td> <td>1st</td> <td>2nd</td> <td>3rd</td> <td>4th</td> <td>5th</td> <td>6th</td> <td>7th</td> <td>8th</td> <td>9th</td> <td>10th</td> <td>11th</td> <td>12th</td> <td>13th</td> <td>14th</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">1</td> <td>250</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.215</td> <td>.178</td> <td>.357</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">2</td> <td>199</td> <td>.199</td> <td>.188</td> <td>.171</td> <td>.319</td> <td>.123</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">3</td> <td>156</td> <td>.156</td> <td>.157</td> <td>.156</td> <td>.226</td> <td>.265</td> <td>.041</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">4</td> <td>119</td> <td>.119</td> <td>.126</td> <td>.133</td> <td>.099</td> <td>.350</td> <td>.161</td> <td>.013</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">5</td> <td>88</td> <td>.088</td> <td>.097</td> <td>.107</td> <td>
</td> <td>.261</td> <td>.359</td> <td>.084</td> <td>.004</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">6</td> <td>53</td> <td>.053</td> <td>.060</td> <td>.070</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.439</td> <td>.331</td> <td>.046</td> <td>.001</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">7</td> <td>53</td> <td>.053</td> <td>.060</td> <td>.070</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.572</td> <td>.226</td> <td>.018</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">8</td> <td>19</td> <td>.019</td> <td>.022</td> <td>.027</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.725</td> <td>.196</td> <td>.011</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">9</td> <td>19</td> <td>.019</td> <td>.022</td> <td>.027</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.784</td> <td>.143</td> <td>.005</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">10</td> <td>18</td> <td>.018</td> <td>.021</td> <td>.025</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.846</td> <td>.087</td> <td>.002</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">11</td> <td>8</td> <td>.008</td> <td>.009</td> <td>.012</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.907</td> <td>.063</td> <td>.001</td> <td>.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">12</td> <td>7</td> <td>.007</td> <td>.008</td> <td>.010</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.935</td> <td>.039</td> <td>.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">13</td> <td>6</td> <td>.006</td> <td>.007</td> <td>.009</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.960</td> <td>.018</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">14</td> <td>5</td> <td>.005</td> <td>.006</td> <td>.007</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.982</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## cpawfan

From nba.com, here is a primer on the history of the draft and the lottery

http://www.nba.com/history/draft_evolution.html

The eras (with some overlap)
1947-65: Territorial Picks
1966-84: Coin Flip
1985: The First Lottery
1987-Present: Top Three Teams
1989-Present: Just Two Rounds
1990-Present: Weighted Lottery System
1996-2003: 13-team Lottery
2004-Present: 14-team Lottery


----------



## Avalanche

:gopray: bout time minny had some lottery luck, come on top 2!!

will be watching this with great anticipation, 2 franchises are about to be turned around today.


----------



## rebelsun

Easily the most important lotto drawing since '03. 

I'm guessing ATL will win, with SEA #2.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I'm too lazy to look this up, so can someone tell me which teams have never gotten a #1 pick?


----------



## Avalanche

if its rigged u know bostons going number 1 lol


----------



## HKF

Hilarious seeing Jay Bilas' best available players. This guy is the wrong person to have here. Does he watch the NBA enough to know what these guys can truly do on the pro level?


----------



## Premier

*Re: When's the lotto?*

Why is Corey Brewer ranked higher than Julian Wright in nearly all draft rankings?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: When's the lotto?*



Premier said:


> Why is Corey Brewer ranked higher than Julian Wright in nearly all draft rankings?


Both need to develop an outside shot, but Julian looked only so-so when he played on the wing in college. Brewer has already demonstrated he can play on the wing and is a much better defender.

Julian really disappointed me this season.


----------



## Carbo04

Come on, I want good things tonight!

Charlotte Bobcats get the #1 pick.
Atlanta Hawks get the #4 pick so they can hand it over to PHX.

Please....


----------



## HKF

Julian is a tweener and all those people who think because he can pass that means he's going to be a great wing, I have to mention Lamar Odom. It's not always good to be a jack of all trades, master of none. Now if he improves his jumpshot to the point where he is a competent offensive player (17 ppg or so), then his other attributes will raise especially passing ability because you have more skills to utilize. 

To be honest, I don't really think much of Julian. He could be great, he could be an okay role player. I have no expectations for him.


----------



## mediocre man

Portland had the worst record last year ans was rewarded with the lowest possible pick they could have had at 4. This year the NBA and it's God's owe us a break.


----------



## MemphisX

Chan said:


> I'm too lazy to look this up, so can someone tell me which teams have never gotten a #1 pick?


Memphis


----------



## MemphisX

HKF said:


> To be honest, I don't really think much of Julian.


I agree. Played one good game vs. Florida. So he showed what he could be as a player and then followed it up with average play. I hate that. IMO no difference between Wright and McRoberts.


----------



## croco

MemphisX said:


> Memphis


Memphis, Boston , Seattle, Minnesota, Charlotte and Indiana


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

HKF said:


> Hilarious seeing Jay Bilas' best available players. This guy is the wrong person to have here. Does he watch the NBA enough to know what these guys can truly do on the pro level?


I didn't think the list was that bad? What'd you have a problem with?


----------



## eymang

I think Boston and Seattle will go 1 and 2

EDIT: Wait didn't a Celtic publicly admit to tanking? Stern may want to punish them. It's hard to get in Stern's head

Yes, no need for ripping, I am very cynical


----------



## WhoDaBest23

2 franchise changing picks being determined tonight. Not very often that this happens. Charlotte, Atlanta, or Portland. Any of these 3 in the top 2, I'll be happy. I predict the Hawks winning the lottery.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

croco said:


> Memphis, Boston , Seattle, Minnesota, Charlotte and Indiana


Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

mediocre man said:


> Portland had the worst record last year ans was rewarded with the lowest possible pick they could have had at 4. This year the NBA and it's God's owe us a break.


God owes Portland nothing. The Blazers have been a contending team for a while, until the breakup of the Jailblazer squad. And management blew it last year when they passed on Deron Williams/Chris Paul for Martell. It might've been a good idea at the time, but they had their shot.

If anything, Seattle and Minnesota is owed the 1st pick. Teams like Milwaukee, Charlotte, and Boston had injuries, so they should be better next year when they come back. The Sonics and the Wolves have been in full strength for almost the whole year, and they just flat-out suck. My homerism would want Seattle at #1, because the Wolves have a mega-star. The last good player Seattle drafted was Ridnour.


----------



## Carbo04

Almost time to see who David gives the #1 pick too.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE

you want revolting? i don't the suns have ever had the #1. but they lost the coin flips for kareem abdul jabbar (ended up with neal wulk) and david robinson (ended up with armon "the hammer" gilliam). how's that for not cool? you don't think robinson, kj, horny, tom chambers, and majerle win a championship (or multiple)? even with the pistons and bulls.


----------



## Amareca

When they lost the coinflip for Kareem we had like Paul Silas, Dennis Johnson, Conny Hawkins I think. 

And imagine.. the coinflip we lost for David Robinson, we could have still had traded for Barkley down the road giving us KG, Majerle, Ceballas, Barkley, Robinson, Chambers, Richard Dumas..

Sometimes its just better to be lucky than good, like the San Antonio Spurms.


----------



## HKF

Less than an hour from now. Go Hawks! Go Grizz! Note if Boston got a top 2 pick I would not be upset either. If I had my druthers it would be Atlanta and Boston to keep Durant and Oden in the East.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> Less than an hour from now. Go Hawks! Go Grizz! Note if Boston got a top 2 pick I would not be upset either. If I had my druthers it would be Atlanta and Boston to keep Durant and Oden in the East.


Would rather see Oden in the west(Grizz, Sonics, Warriors) would like to see a finals rivalry created with guys like him and Howard/Lebron/Bargnani.


----------



## HKF

It would be interesting to see Wade (Miami), Lebron (Cleveland), Dwight (Orlando), Oden (Atlanta), Durant (Boston) in the East. A lot of star power would be back. This is what I am hoping for. The West is a beast right now. It's amazing that the Spurs won the lottery in '87 and '97. Imagine if they had missed the playoffs this year (due to Duncan being hurt), they would probably get Oden too. LOL


----------



## rainman

As a sidebar the teams picking 3-4-5 etc will have more of an impact on the order of selection. I think team needs will have a lot to do with who goes where.


----------



## HKF

I love Greg Oden. The media will probably never want to interview him because man he is a boring kid. I love it.


----------



## rainman

Bilas has Yi rated as the 11th best out there, boy is he going to look stupid, again.


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> I love Greg Oden. The media will probably never want to interview him because man he is a boring kid. I love it.


I really like his sense of humor, reminds me of someone.


----------



## bootstrenf

5 minutes till...


----------



## rainman

Oden is the all american type kid, i just hope people dont expect too much right away, one man doesnt win it all in this sport.


----------



## Kuskid

I'm gonna laugh when the lotto draws higher ratings than Spurs/Jazz.


----------



## Mateo

Let's go Minnesota. turn it around. please.


----------



## HKF

I like Oden a lot, but to say he's the best Center prospect since Ewing is a ridiculous statement considering David Robinson, Shaquille O'Neal, Tim Duncan and Dwight Howard entered the NBA. He's up there with them IMO, but not the best.


----------



## Priest

****goes to the knicks board****


----------



## Ron Mexico

start already!!!


----------



## HKF

Brandon Roy looks clean. Joel Litvin looks just like Russ Granik.


----------



## HKF

Damnit ESPN. I don't need a preview. Let's get this lottery underway.


----------



## Basel

I think Seattle will get a great pick.


----------



## croco




----------



## Sunsfan81

There's David Stern talking **** again. Go kiss Duncan's ***. :curse:


----------



## Sunsfan81

Hey Hickman, why not ask Stern why his chicken **** *** cancelled his trip to Phoenix


----------



## Kuskid

Sunsfan81 said:


> There's David Stern talking **** again. Go kiss Duncan's ***. :curse:


What did he say that didn't make complete sense? I thought he handled it well.


----------



## cpawfan

ESPN is the master of dragging things out


----------



## osman

Get over it, they left the bench. End of story.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Kuskid said:


> What did he say that didn't make complete sense? I thought he handled it well.


He needs to admit that the enforcement of the rule in that particular situation was absurd. Something needs to change.


----------



## Premier

HKF said:


> I love Greg Oden. The media will probably never want to interview him because man he is a boring kid. I love it.


He interviewed well today. He said that if basketball didn't work out for him, he would take up breakdancing, which immediately made me recall this lovely picture:


----------



## urwhatueati8god

I love the draft lottery. It's like American Idol for people who actually have testicles.


----------



## Ron Mexico

NO ELGIN NO NO NO 

everything is ruined


----------



## Sunsfan81

I like the old days when the lottery only took up 5 minutes during halftime of a playoff game, not this half hour crap.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> I like Oden a lot, but to say he's the best Center prospect since Ewing is a ridiculous statement considering David Robinson, Shaquille O'Neal, Tim Duncan and Dwight Howard entered the NBA. He's up there with them IMO, but not the best.



I think his impact will be better than Howard, not sure about the others.


----------



## HKF

This is so stupid. Damnit ESPN. At least next year I won't care about the draft as much as this year. Mark Jones speed this **** up.


----------



## bootstrenf

Ron Mexico said:


> NO ELGIN NO NO NO
> 
> everything is ruined



??? what happened???


----------



## HKF

Yes, the Bulls didn't move up.


----------



## rainman

OMG not Portland


----------



## Sunsfan81

no Celtics


----------



## HKF

Portland in the top 3 now? WOW So is Seattle.


----------



## Kuskid

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ron Mexico

LOL @ Memphis & Boston


----------



## HKF

Portland, Atlanta, Seattle. Oh CRAP!


----------



## osman

The lottery still works. Memphis and Boston did not win.


----------



## ChosenFEW

Lmfao!!!!!!1


Two Worst Teams Out Of Top 3


----------



## croco

:lol: :lol: :rofl2: :rofl2: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Atlanta keeps their pick right? Trailblazers moving on up!


----------



## Sunsfan81

nooooooooooooooooooooooo Suns didn't get a pick

it's Stern, he hates us, he fixed that!!!


----------



## Kuskid

This is why we don't need anti-tanking rules: KARMA.


----------



## Block

This Is Rediculous!


----------



## HKF

Oden and Durant in the Northwest. Oden in Portland, Durant in Seattle.


----------



## Basel

Wow. Memphis gets 4 and Boston gets 5. 

I told you guys Seattle would get a great pick. This definitely just made things interesting. I'm very glad Phoenix doesn't get Atlanta's pick anymore.


----------



## croco

Noooooooooooooo.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Durant and Oden both in the west


----------



## EGarrett

OUCH. Somebody put Boston and Memphis on ******* suicide watch.

Seattle might trade that pick.


----------



## Amareca

At least we will get a completely unprotected Atlanta pick now in 2008 and they are likely not getting instant help at #3.
OJ Mayo here we come.


----------



## HKF

ESPN showed the graphic that the #11 pick of Atlanta was going to Phoenix. I wonder if that is what will happen (which is sure to make a lot of people angry in Phoenix that are fans anyway).


----------



## Diable

I wonder what this means for Ray Allen and Lewis.Seattle might just start over without either of them'

I guess the Hawks will either take Conley Jr third or they might trade down a couple spots if they think they can do that and still get him.That would be pretty high for Conley Jr IMO,but hell they need a PG or a center and that's about the only way they can fill a need.


----------



## lw32

Ouch. Going into that situation in Seattle will be horrible for Durant. Think Vancouver before they moved. Very tough.

I'd be surprised if these two guys are still in Portland/Seattle when their careers wrap up.

Anybody else having troubles with the site? Or is it just moving at snail speed for me.


----------



## Basel

I told you guys Seattle would get a great pick. 

Both main prospects playing in the Western Conference. The West, once again, gets stronger.


----------



## ATLien

Dammmmmmmn, what the heck!!

So close


----------



## BubblesinanIV

A good night in the Northwest to be sure. Hopefully something happens to stabilize the Seattle situation though =/.


----------



## Mateo

So, since Durant and Lewis are redundant (and neither can play PF), I'm guessing Lewis is now on the market?

Also, even the slightest chance that Portland goes for "needs" once again since they already have a young franchise center... who happened to go to the same school as Kevin Durant?


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

:lol: @ Jon Barry for suggesting that Portland should trade the pick for veterans, this guy must've been hired as a comic relief.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel57 said:


> Wow. Memphis gets 4 and Boston gets 5.
> 
> I told you guys Seattle would get a great pick. This definitely just made things interesting. I'm very glad Phoenix doesn't get Atlanta's pick anymore.



Haha, PHX still gets Alanta's pick next yr. It's unprotected.


ESPN was just being retarded and messed up when they put us at 11. They fixed the graphic right away.


----------



## K-Dub

Hawks with the 3rd pick. :yay:

Now.. do they trade down to get Conley or trade up?


----------



## rebelsun

RebelSun said:


> I'm guessing ATL will win, with SEA #2.


Got one right; was glad to see ATL at least get #3. I would never have guessed Portland getting #1.

It'll be interesting to see if Sonics ownership can leverage Durant into an arena. If not, Durant only makes the franchise more desirable for the interested cities.


----------



## Dissonance

Mateo said:


> So, since Durant and Lewis are redundant (and neither can play PF), I'm guessing Lewis is now on the market?
> 
> Also, even the slightest chance that Portland goes for "needs" once again since they already have a young franchise center... who happened to go to the same school as Kevin Durant?



Lewis is going to be a FA anyway. I hope it leads them to trading Ray Allen though.


----------



## rainman

Seattle gets to trade one real thin sf(Lewis) for another (Durant). What is Atlanta going to do, are there any wings out there they can draft? When you're top 2 losing teams dont end up in the top 3 i think the system needs work.


----------



## rebelsun

K-Dub said:


> Hawks with the 3rd pick. :yay:
> 
> Now.. do they trade down to get Conley or trade up?


If I'm the Hawks, I'll take Brandan and get a PG in F/A.


----------



## Basel

Dissonance19 said:


> Haha, PHX still gets Alanta's pick next yr. It's unprotected.
> 
> 
> ESPN was just being retarded and messed up when they put us at 11. They fixed the graphic right away.


Haha, well then I hope Atlanta kicks some *** this year! :lol:


----------



## Dissonance

Basel57 said:


> Haha, well then I hope Atlanta kicks some *** this year! :lol:



Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## rainman

RebelSun said:


> If I'm the Hawks, I'll take Brandan and get a PG in F/A.


If i'm Atlanta i'm not taking another undersized pf, heck i'd take Hibbert or Hawes before i'd do that, probably the worst thing that could have happened for the Hawks.


----------



## HKF

Atlanta would be stupid to waste the #3 pick on a PG. They have three veteran guards on the roster (so take Law at #11). Grab a big man. Hibbert, Horford, Brandan Wright, Hawes. Work em all out and pick one.


----------



## HKF

rainman said:


> If i'm Atlanta i'm not taking another undersized pf, heck i'd take Hibbert or Hawes before i'd do that, probably the worst thing that could have happened for the Hawks.


Brandan Wright is 6'10, with the wingspan of a guy 7'4. He plays 7'0 tall.


----------



## HKF

Now I have to root for Portland (and never venture onto their boards ever again. Aldridge, Roy and Oden. Whoa is me. :nonono:


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Blazers! Who woulda thought?! Anyways, I'm happy for the Sonics that they got the 2nd pick. They need a player like Durant to save that frachise, especially with Rashard's pending FA, so good for them. I'm wondering who the Hawks pick at 3 now... It's possible that there's going to be a trade here. I bet they're just happy they don't give up the pick this year. Anyways, kind of cool that Oden and Durant are going to be in the same division though.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

HKF said:


> Now I have to root for Portland (and never venture onto their boards ever again. Aldridge, Roy and Oden. Whoa is me. :nonono:


Whoa is me is right. Unbelievable man.


----------



## thatsnotgross

Man, the west gets stronger. So let me get this straight, the West are top heavy and then really bottom heavy as well while the East has more mediocre teams.

Atlanta should draft Branden Wright and hope for Conley Jr. at 11 or grab Conley Jr. at 3 and draft Thornton or Hibbert at 11?


----------



## K-Dub

Yi Jianlian/Brandan Wright and Conley/Law for the Hawks? Either way.. one of their forwards is gone this summer, Marvin or Childress.


----------



## Dissonance

HKF said:


> Now I have to root for Portland (and never venture onto their boards ever again. Aldridge, Roy and Oden. Whoa is me. :nonono:


Board probably would've ran fine had they not won it lol. Probably a million of them on right now.

And that trio is seriously scary.


----------



## lw32

Seattle is already calling season ticket holders to re-up for next season. No joke. I guess they're hoping this keeps the team in Seattle. Raise $500+ million then you'll stay Seattle.


----------



## Yao Mania

Cant wait to read the next Bill Simmons article on ESPN :laugh:

But wow, what a lottery... can't wait for the actual draft


----------



## HKF

If Atlanta takes the big Chinese guy, they deserve to suck next year. You have to take someone who you know can play. Not an unknown. Either Horford, Hibbert or Brandan Wright. If they take Yi or Conley, they're simply retarded. Conley is not the third best player in this draft. He will be exposed without Oden on the pro level.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> Brandan Wright is 6'10, with the wingspan of a guy 7'4. He plays 7'0 tall.


Thinking undersized in terms of 210lbs. like i tried to say i dont want another forward if i'm Atanta.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> If Atlanta takes the big Chinese guy, they deserve to suck next year. You have to take someone who you know can play. Not an unknown. Either Horford, Hibbert or Brandan Wright. If they take Yi or Conley, they're simply retarded. Conley is not the third best player in this draft. He will be exposed without Oden on the pro level.


We know these college guys can play and the "chinese guy" cant? i guess Yao couldnt play either, this thing about only american players can play is getting old. I dont know if Yi is the best of the rest out there but i dont know that he isnt and i'm not dissing the guy by refering to him as the chinese guy.


----------



## HKF

He didn't dominate the CBA like Yao did. No one knows if this guy can play. I do know that Horford, Hibbert and Wright can. If you're banking on Yi being like Yao, you're forgetting that Yao is an anomaly due to being 7'5. Would Yao be a star at 6'10? I'm not sure.


----------



## Mateo

Dissonance19 said:


> Lewis is going to be a FA anyway. I hope it leads them to trading Ray Allen though.


That's right, I forgot about that. Well, the Sonics owner is cheap anyways, but now there is no way they resign Lewis.


----------



## rebelsun

rainman said:


> Thinking undersized in terms of 210lbs. like i tried to say i dont want another forward if i'm Atanta.


Wherever he goes, he'll probably be at least 225 by the start of the season and settle in at over 235 down the road.

Atlanta blatantly drafted for need over value last year with Shelden, so it wouldn't surprise to see them being dumb again and taking Conley at #3.


----------



## Mateo

HKF said:


> He didn't dominate the CBA like Yao did. No one knows if this guy can play. I do know that Horford, Hibbert and Wright can. If you're banking on Yi being like Yao, you're forgetting that Yao is an anomaly due to being 7'5. Would Yao be a star at 6'10? I'm not sure.


Of course _you_ don't know if he can play, that doesn't mean Atlanta doesn't know.

And Yao is the perfect example, because the _exact argument_ was made about him by college basketball fans. They all said Jason Williams was the sure thing, when in fact Yao was significantly better even their rookies years. Now, i'm not saying Yi will be good since I haven't the slightest clue.


----------



## yuyuza1

Portland Trail Blazers = Dynasty!


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> He didn't dominate the CBA like Yao did. No one knows if this guy can play. I do know that Horford, Hibbert and Wright can. If you're banking on Yi being like Yao, you're forgetting that Yao is an anomaly due to being 7'5. Would Yao be a star at 6'10? I'm not sure.


I dont want Atlanta to take another pf so we can agree on that, second Yi is at east 2 inches taller than Wright so dont refer to him as 6-10. Lastly the CBA is a joke, teams are at the mercy of guards trying to get the ball to people, Yi has suceeded when he came over here a few years ago at the Nike camp, against team USA and others and enough in the CBA that he was considered the best player in that country. Not sure what it is about him that teams wouldnt love but as with all of these players we'll see.


----------



## Diable

I wonder how far you can trade down and still get Conley.I just don't like Acie Law as a pro point guard.Can't say I am in love with Conley the way other people are,but the Hawks need a center or a point guard.That's just all there is to it.Another wing won't help them at all unless they can trade for a point guard.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

HKF said:


> Atlanta would be stupid to waste the #3 pick on a PG. They have three veteran guards on the roster (so take Law at #11). Grab a big man. Hibbert, Horford, Brandan Wright, Hawes. Work em all out and pick one.



No, the Hawks would be stupid if they pass on a PG, have you seen those pathitec veteren guard their barley on the court. Wit Conley being on ESPN top 5, he'll most likely recieve alot of hype. He's pretty much Chris Paul w/o shooting range, but quicker. With that 11th pick we'll have some option Chad Ford has Noah there at 11, and there's Hawes, Hibbert as options.


----------



## Adol

As a die hard Portland fan all I have to say is WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## HKF

Mike Conley Jr. is not Chris Paul. He is not Chris Paul and he is more likely to be a poor man's Devin Harris. If Atlanta takes him, they deserve to keep being at the bottom of the league. You can take him at #11, but at #3 it's a bad pick. There are better players available. Heck I rather sign Steve Blake as a stopgap or go after Jose Calderon than draft Conley at #3 and pass up on all those big guys.


----------



## Mateo

Diable said:


> I wonder how far you can trade down and still get Conley.I just don't like Acie Law as a pro point guard.Can't say I am in love with Conley the way other people are,but the Hawks need a center or a point guard.That's just all there is to it.Another wing won't help them at all unless they can trade for a point guard.


Agreed, Atlanta has tried time and time again to get a PG and have failed. Might as well seal the deal and trade down to wherever Conley is going to fall.


----------



## rainman

Adol said:


> As a die hard Portland fan all I have to say is WOOHOO!!!!


What are you guys going to do with Aldridge/Randoph?, seems you need to clear some space under the basket.


----------



## Tragedy

Kuskid said:


> This is why we don't need anti-tanking rules: KARMA.


bwa hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaah


I love it man!


----------



## yuyuza1

rainman said:


> What are you guys going to do with Aldridge/Randoph?, seems you need to clear some space under the basket.



Zach's as good as out of here. Pritchard will never trade Aldridge. The scenario most talked about among Portland fans is a S&T with Lewis for Randolph. So the lineup might be: Jack, Roy, Lewis, Aldridge, Oden.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Mateo said:


> Agreed, Atlanta has tried time and time again to get a PG and have failed. Might as well seal the deal and trade down to wherever Conley is going to fall.



Thats to risky with Memphis needing a PG also, I say just screw everthing and pick, who cares if he's a reach, atleast, you've fixed you PG problem. Anyways alot of scouts are saying he's a top 5 talent. With that 11 pick, is where we can get the best big man avaliable, theres so many big man, and so little pg depth, so this is the best way to go. Noah, Hibbert, or Hawes can be there at 11.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

HKF said:


> Mike Conley Jr. is not Chris Paul. He is not Chris Paul and he is more likely to be a poor man's Devin Harris. If Atlanta takes him, they deserve to keep being at the bottom of the league. You can take him at #11, but at #3 it's a bad pick. There are better players available. Heck I rather sign Steve Blake as a stopgap or go after Jose Calderon than draft Conley at #3 and pass up on all those big guys.



most of those big guys will be there at 11, Conley most likely won't be.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn this was very exciting man, imagine the actual draft ?? 
:yay: 

congrats to the Blazers for grabbing the #1 pick 


woah lets see what happens now cant wait for draft Day!!!


:cheers:


----------



## HKF

Horford, Wright and Hibbert will not be there at 11. It's going to be embarrassing what happens to Conley once people realize he's not a great distributor or offensive player on the pro level. He's a step down from the 03 class: Hinrich, Ford, Ridnour and the 05 class: Williams, Paul, Felton. 

Just because he was better than Jamar Butler, doesn't mean he's the second coming of Chris Paul.


----------



## lw32

The most worrying thing about Yi is his age. If he's 22, his game is not up to scratch and he needs to be re-evaluated. At 22 he should be far more developed. I would not be surprised at all if he's 22 and not 19. If so, he should slide down a few spots.


----------



## EGarrett

This has to be the greatest "kick in the balls" lottery...right after Boston not getting Oden. (and Memphis not getting Lebron)...

And now that I put it that way...wow both those teams have ****** luck.


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> The most worrying thing about Yi is his age. If he's 22, his game is not up to scratch and he needs to be re-evaluated. At 22 he should be far more developed. I would not be surprised at all if he's 22 and not 19. If so, he should slide down a few spots.


He's 19.


----------



## lw32

yuyuza1 said:


> Zach's as good as out of here. Pritchard will never trade Aldridge. The scenario most talked about among Portland fans is a S&T with Lewis for Randolph. So the lineup might be: Jack, Roy, Lewis, Aldridge, Oden.


Portland fans are quite delusional if they believe that Zach Randolph is worth Rashard Lewis. That deal needs some sweetener.


----------



## JNice

I'd be interested to see if Portland makes a move to get Conley and pair him with Oden ... maybe send Sergio and something else to Atlanta for the pick...

That trio in Portland could be just sick. Roy and Aldridge seem like the perfect compliments to Big O.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> Mike Conley Jr. is not Chris Paul. He is not Chris Paul and he is more likely to be a poor man's Devin Harris. If Atlanta takes him, they deserve to keep being at the bottom of the league. You can take him at #11, but at #3 it's a bad pick. There are better players available. Heck I rather sign Steve Blake as a stopgap or go after Jose Calderon than draft Conley at #3 and pass up on all those big guys.


Completely disagree. He is not Chris Paul, he is Mike Conley. He is a huge upgrade for the Hawks, and looking toward the future, he is the only plausible pick they could make. No one at 3 helps them like Conley helps them. It is arguable if he's the best player at 3, but he is a great player and will have a good career. And they absolutely will draft him.


----------



## lw32

rainman said:


> He's 19.


I'm skeptical. I've lived in Asia and know how the system works. If he's 19, why are there so many rumors surrounding his age? And why has DraftExpress been whispering that they have good knowledge that he's 22?


----------



## Nimreitz

lw32 said:


> Portland fans are quite delusional if they believe that Zach Randolph is worth Rashard Lewis. That deal needs some sweetener.


That's a joke. Randolph might be a head case, but he's one of the better PFs in the league, and definitely one of the best offensively. He is worth more than Rashard Lewis (who has never shown that he can contribute much of anything to a good team in a large role). But there is NO reason to trade him, I can't think of a much better complement to Oden than Big Zach.


----------



## lw32

Nimreitz said:


> That's a joke. Randolph might be a head case, but he's one of the better PFs in the league, and definitely one of the best offensively. He is worth more than Rashard Lewis (who has never shown that he can contribute much of anything to a good team in a large role). But there is NO reason to trade him, I can't think of a much better complement to Oden than Big Zach.


Randolph is talented, but he has a reputation. Why exactly would Seattle want Randolph? How does he help the team bring in more season ticket holders so they can stay in Seattle? He can play offense, but his defense is suspect. Seattle won't do this deal, and Rashard won't be signing to be traded to Portland.

How has Randolph contributed much of anything to a good team in a large role? That very argument you use against Lewis can be used against Randolph.


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> I'm skeptical. I've lived in Asia and know how the system works. If he's 19, why are there so many rumors surrounding his age? And why has DraftExpress been whispering that they have good knowledge that he's 22?


Top my knowledge it was NBAdraft.net saying he was born in 84 and Draftexpress 87, he says he's 19, his coach says he's 19. Why dont people accuse Oden(who looks 30) of being older, this is the most worn out subject of this draft but have at it.


----------



## mediocre man

> I can't think of a much better complement to Oden than Big Zach.



Aldridge is a much better compliment to Oden than Zach is. Aldridge doesn't clog up the lane like Zach does.


----------



## HKF

So you must believe that Conley is an all-star caliber PG? The only PG's who have gone in the top 5 in the last 10 years:

1997: Chauncey Billups, Antonio Daniels
1998: Mike Bibby
1999: Steve Francis, Baron Davis
2000: zero
2001: no one
2002: Jason Williams
2003: no one
2004: Ben Gordon, Shaun Livingston, Devin Harris
2005: Deron Williams, Chris Paul, Raymond Felton
2006: no one

I just don't see Conley being in that same class of talent. Antonio Daniels was the least talented player in this bunch. Conley is two years away from contributing on an NBA team at the point (as a starter).


----------



## rainman

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge is a much better compliment to Oden than Zach is. Aldridge doesn't clog up the lane like Zach does.


I actually think Randolph would be a better fit than Aldridge but i dont think Zach will be there next year.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> Mike Conley Jr. is not Chris Paul. He is not Chris Paul and he is more likely to be a poor man's Devin Harris. If Atlanta takes him, they deserve to keep being at the bottom of the league. You can take him at #11, but at #3 it's a bad pick. There are better players available. Heck I rather sign Steve Blake as a stopgap or go after Jose Calderon than draft Conley at #3 and pass up on all those big guys.


I quoted this already, but I didn't read all of it, so I'm at it again. Are you kidding me, Conley will be available at #11, but Hawes and Hibbert won't? There is a MUCH better shot that Hibbert or Hawes plummet on draft day rather than Conley. Conley is top 6 guaranteed. Hibbert and Hawes CANNOT go top 6. They won't, there are just too many other guys who are better. Horford, Wright, Oden, Durant, Conley (even if he isn't better he'll go top 6) are better. I believe Yi and Brewer will go above at least one, if not both of them as well. That tells me that one of them will be available at least at 9, but depending on need guys like Julian Wright, Acie Law, Nick Young/Brandon Rush, Tiago Splitter, and Jeff Green could all go before one of the centers.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> So you must believe that Conley is an all-star caliber PG? The only PG's who have gone in the top 5 in the last 10 years:
> 
> 1997: Chauncey Billups, Antonio Daniels
> 1998: Mike Bibby
> 1999: Steve Francis, Baron Davis
> 2000: zero
> 2001: no one
> 2002: Jason Williams
> 2003: no one
> 2004: Ben Gordon, Shaun Livingston, Devin Harris
> 2005: Deron Williams, Chris Paul, Raymond Felton
> 2006: no one
> 
> I just don't see Conley being in that same class of talent. Antonio Daniels was the least talented player in this bunch. Conley is two years away from contributing on an NBA team at the point (as a starter).


I absolutely believe he can be an All Star point guard. He's not a Baron Davis or a Ben Gordon or a Mo Williams (not a t5 guy, but that kind of style), but his talent is in running a team, distributing and driving. I can see him as another Nash at the peak of his career without such a great shot, but a better slasher.


----------



## lw32

rainman said:


> Top my knowledge it was NBAdraft.net saying he was born in 84 and Draftexpress 87, he says he's 19, his coach says he's 19. Why dont people accuse Oden(who looks 30) of being older, this is the most worn out subject of this draft but have at it.


DraftExpress state he's 22. NBAdraft.net states he is 22.

Because in the States you can't get away with a fake birth certificate like you can in China. If you've been to China, or anywhere in Asia, you'd know why people are skeptical about his age. It's not impossible to obtain a new real birth certificate. Not keeping a good record of births makes it pretty simple. Coupled with the sheer number of people.

You're also talking about two very different cases. You're accusing Oden of being older because he looks older. Yi does not look old like Oden, however there are questions surrounding his age because of how it's done in China. Shave a couple years, and all of a sudden that 22 year old player who is now 19 is extremely talented for his (fake) age.

Of course his coach is going to say he's 19. If Yi is 19, his game is developed. If he's 22 he needs a lot of work. That's a ton of money, media exposure, and potential revenue for his old coach possibly hanging on his age.


----------



## HKF

I'm not sure how much NBA you are watching all the time, but I don't know how you can conclude that Conley is a lock top 6 player in a big man draft, when he is a not a can't miss point guard talent. There are many question marks with him, especially if you take this guy at 3.


----------



## rainman

Nimreitz said:


> I quoted this already, but I didn't read all of it, so I'm at it again. Are you kidding me, Conley will be available at #11, but Hawes and Hibbert won't? There is a MUCH better shot that Hibbert or Hawes plummet on draft day rather than Conley. Conley is top 6 guaranteed. Hibbert and Hawes CANNOT go top 6. They won't, there are just too many other guys who are better. Horford, Wright, Oden, Durant, Conley (even if he isn't better he'll go top 6) are better. I believe Yi and Brewer will go above at least one, if not both of them as well. That tells me that one of them will be available at least at 9, but depending on need guys like Julian Wright, Acie Law, Nick Young/Brandon Rush, Tiago Splitter, and Jeff Green could all go before one of the centers.


I agree that the shortage of pg's makes it a possibility of them going early for one but i disagree that Hibbert and Hawes cant early Memphis, Boston, Charlotte and the T-wolves are desperate for a center.


----------



## unluckyseventeen

The Blazers are going to be a team to be reckoned with. Same with Seattle.


..As if the West wasn't already powerful enough.  It was a very exciting lottery, though!


----------



## Diable

I know a lot of people are in love with Conley.I am not.I don't like his decision making and I think his talent is overrated.I just don't see how the Hawks can come out of this offseason without getting a quality point guard.The question is if you can't get a discount on Conley then who else can you get and I don't really see who that is.Now some people think they can trade Marvin Williams and Childress for one,personally I don't think that will get you a quality point when there are so few point guards their current teams would be willing to part with.I just don't know how the Hawks can get around the crux of their problem.


----------



## rainman

unluckyseventeen said:


> The Blazers are going to be a team to be reckoned with. Same with Seattle.
> 
> 
> ..As if the West wasn't already powerful enough. It was a very exciting lottery, though!


Seattle(or Okla. city or Vegas) will trade one 20 and 6 guy for another, Durant for Lewis, they arent getting any better. They should resign Shard and trade the pick for a premier pg.


----------



## Nimreitz

Who thinks Boston is going to take Joakim Noah? Wright and Horford would seem counter productive since they have Big Al. Snap judgment says they'll go either Noah or Hibbert.


----------



## lw32

Nimreitz said:


> Who thinks Boston is going to take Joakim Noah? Wright and Horford would seem counter productive since they have Big Al. Snap judgment says they'll go either Noah or Hibbert.


I could definitely see Noah being an option for the Celtics.

Tonights lottery has really thrown a lot of teams backwards. I think we could be in for a few trades come draft day, with teams moving up and down a few spots. Or we'll just see a few reaches if teams go with need over talent.


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> DraftExpress state he's 22. NBAdraft.net states he is 22.
> 
> Because in the States you can't get away with a fake birth certificate like you can in China. If you've been to China, or anywhere in Asia, you'd know why people are skeptical about his age. It's not impossible to obtain a new real birth certificate. Not keeping a good record of births makes it pretty simple. Coupled with the sheer number of people.
> 
> You're also talking about two very different cases. You're accusing Oden of being older because he looks older. Yi does not look old like Oden, however there are questions surrounding his age because of how it's done in China. Shave a couple years, and all of a sudden that 22 year old player who is now 19 is extremely talented for his (fake) age.
> 
> Of course his coach is going to say he's 19. If Yi is 19, his game is developed. If he's 22 he needs a lot of work. That's a ton of money, media exposure, and potential revenue for his old coach possibly hanging on his age.



He showed Chad Ford of ESPN a passport that he was 19, someone getting into this country with a fake passport?, where's homeland security/


----------



## Dissonance

rainman said:


> Seattle(or Okla. city or Vegas) will trade one 20 and 6 guy for another, Durant for Lewis, they arent getting any better. They should resign Shard and trade the pick for a premier pg.



Why would they do that? Durant will probably end up being better in the future, and I think Shard already said he is gone. And are there even any premier PG's that teams will want to trade?


----------



## cpawfan

rainman said:


> He showed Chad Ford of ESPN a passport that he was 19, someone getting into this country with a fake passport?, where's homeland security/


1) It is Chad Ford

2) Do you understand the difference between fake and falsified?

3) Passport ages are based on birth certificates


----------



## lw32

rainman said:


> He showed Chad Ford of ESPN a passport that he was 19, someone getting into this country with a fake passport?, where's homeland security/


You obviously have never lived in Asia.

And if you believe homeland security is able to tell the difference between a fake and real passport of that caliber you have another thing coming. The passports aren't fake, they're the real deal. However, it's easy to pay off an official for a real passport with fake details.

Chad Ford and ESPN have been riding Yi for a while now. I have no doubts they have an interest in Yi succeeding. DraftExpress has been down on Yi for a while, they obviously do not have any business in China!

Actually, I can't remember the last prospect Chad Ford didn't speak nicely of. Too many of these "draft analysts" won't say a bad thing about a prospect. And when they do, for some reason they believe they have to continue being down on a prospect regardless.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Can someone tell me what the odds were for each team?


----------



## lw32

SoCalfan21 said:


> Can someone tell me what the odds were for each team?


Check the first page of this thread. Cpaw posted them. I know off the top of my head that Portland had a 5.8% (or so) of getting the first pick.


----------



## HKF

I am hearing from people at Georgetown with knowledge close to the program that Hibbert will return to college and Green will forego his eligibility tomorrow at a presser at 1 PM.


----------



## Nimreitz

lw32 said:


> Actually, I can't remember the last prospect Chad Ford didn't speak nicely of. Too many of these "draft analysts" won't say a bad thing about a prospect. And when they do, for some reason they believe they have to continue being down on a prospect regardless.


Chris Taft. Charlie Villanueva. But the point is very well taken, Chad speaks in a kind of code and you have to have read his scouting for so long, and seen how it translates to reality, to understand the gap between what he says and what it really means. Chad will tell you Joakim Noah has a "smooth stroke" out to 18 feet, but that actually means "Joakim Noah can't shoot." The only players Chad Ford bashes are black guys who come out lazy in workouts. For whatever reason, he seems to despise black players who don't leave it all on the court at every workout.


----------



## zagsfan20

JNice said:


> I'd be interested to see if Portland makes a move to get Conley and pair him with Oden ... maybe send Sergio and something else to Atlanta for the pick...
> 
> That trio in Portland could be just sick. Roy and Aldridge seem like the perfect compliments to Big O.


Sergio isn't going anywhere. Oden, Sergio, Roy and Aldridge is out future.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> I am hearing from people at Georgetown with knowledge close to the program that Hibbert will return to college and Green will forego his eligibility tomorrow at a presser at 1 PM.


WOW! That would be huge if true. Seems like a pretty bad decision by Mr. Hibbert.


----------



## Diable

Hibbert develops he could be top three next year.Everything I've heard makes it sound as though he's always wanted to play for Georgetown and isn't really in a huge hurry to leave.


----------



## frank_white

Man, Portland steals another one from Boston. First Roy, now Oden/Durant.


----------



## rainman

lw32 said:


> You obviously have never lived in Asia.
> 
> And if you believe homeland security is able to tell the difference between a fake and real passport of that caliber you have another thing coming. The passports aren't fake, they're the real deal. However, it's easy to pay off an official for a real passport with fake details.
> 
> Chad Ford and ESPN have been riding Yi for a while now. I have no doubts they have an interest in Yi succeeding. DraftExpress has been down on Yi for a while, they obviously do not have any business in China!
> 
> Actually, I can't remember the last prospect Chad Ford didn't speak nicely of. Too many of these "draft analysts" won't say a bad thing about a prospect. And when they do, for some reason they believe they have to continue being down on a prospect regardless.


So Espn is riding Yi for business purposes, what is Jerry West's motivation, he called Yi the 3rd best player a couple of months ago.


----------



## Nimreitz

After drafting Hakeem Warrick, Jerry West said he went to Princeton.


----------



## lw32

rainman said:


> So Espn is riding Yi for business purposes, what is Jerry West's motivation, he called Yi the 3rd best player a couple of months ago.


I didn't mention Jerry West. And I didn't say anything about Yi not being a top prospect. Reread my post please.


----------



## lw32

Nimreitz said:


> Chris Taft. Charlie Villanueva. But the point is very well taken, Chad speaks in a kind of code and you have to have read his scouting for so long, and seen how it translates to reality, to understand the gap between what he says and what it really means. Chad will tell you Joakim Noah has a "smooth stroke" out to 18 feet, but that actually means "Joakim Noah can't shoot." The only players Chad Ford bashes are black guys who come out lazy in workouts. For whatever reason, he seems to despise black players who don't leave it all on the court at every workout.


Exactly. However both these guys had the same stigma surrounding them. Soft, fade in and out of games. And Ford rode these assumptions.


----------



## hobojoe

Conley Jr. to ATL at #3, are you guys serious? I just logged onto this site to post about how stupid Jay Bilas is for suggesting that very idea and I come and see several people spouting that same crap. You've got to be kidding me. 

Anyhow, Portland needs to get rid of Randolph ASAP (as if they didn't need to already) and they have a great future. Seattle is still not going be a factor in the West until they get other parts and/or more of their young players develop. Atlanta should take Al Horford in my opinion, but Brandan Wright wouldn't be a bad pick. Conley would be a bad pick. 

A team I think that should look to make a trade is Charlotte. They have stockpiled some young talent and they're starting to gel, the results toward the end of the year support that and give them some confidence. I like their core, and I don't think adding a Brewer, Noah, Hawes, Green, etc. is the best option for them. I think they should trade out of the 8 spot for an established veteran leader to lead this young squad. Combine that with a new coach, I think Charlotte can take the next step next season and be a playoff caliber team as their guys continue to grow together. One thing they need is good health.

Now that the order's set, we can begin to speculate on good fits for certain teams and such. I think Chicago should go with Hawes at 9 assuming he's still there, he's a very skilled big man. I think Jeff Green is a perfect player for Milwaukee, with all of the scoring talent they have they'd be better served with a facilitator rather than just a scorer, and that's what Green is. Brewer wouldn't be a bad pick for them either. I think Sacramento should take a good look at Al Thornton at 10, if not Philadelphia and New Orleans would be nice potential suitors at 12 and 13 respectively. If he falls past the Hornets I hope he drops to Golden State at 18 and replaces Matt Barnes assuming he cashes in on a nice postseason somewhere else. If Atlanta's looking for a PG at 11 and Conley's gone I'd take Acie Law. I like Crittenton a lot, but for Atlanta I think Law's the better PG prospect. 

A lot to think about, I can't wait for the draft.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

lw32 said:


> Ouch. Going into that situation in Seattle will be horrible for Durant. Think Vancouver before they moved. Very tough.
> 
> I'd be surprised if these two guys are still in Portland/Seattle when their careers wrap up.
> 
> Anybody else having troubles with the site? Or is it just moving at snail speed for me.


Why would Seattle be horrible for Durant? He will not instantly be hailed as the leading scorer. He'll play second fiddle to Allen, who does an excellent job of playing within the system. Durant will start out as a replacement for Lewis, and eventuall will take the team over. This way, he doesn't have that much pressure, but he has enough to keep him from getting complacent.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Congratulations to the Portland Trail Blazers. They'll probably win multiple championships in the 2010s decade. Oden has a solid chance of being a Tim Duncan type player.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Sunsfan81 said:


> Congratulations to the Portland Trail Blazers. They'll probably win multiple championships in the 2010s decade. Oden has a solid chance of being a Tim Duncan type player.



don't you owe us a congratulations as well.:biggrin:


----------



## hobojoe

Sunsfan81 said:


> Congratulations to the Portland Trail Blazers. They'll probably win multiple championships in the 2010s decade. Oden has a solid chance of being a Tim Duncan type player.


I agree, except Greg is a lot more likable.


----------



## bballlife

I haven't seriously scouted Conley, but unless I am missing something here, why would you take a guy like Conley, who looks very similar to a TJ Ford, at #3 in a loaded draft? Billy Knight doesn't know what he is doing, but this would really be pushing it.


----------



## Sunsfan81

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> don't you owe us a congratulations as well.:biggrin:


No. Stinkin Hawks. I hope you guys suck *** next year so the Suns get a high pick.


----------



## hobojoe

bballlife said:


> I haven't seriously scouted Conley, but unless I am missing something here, why would you take a guy like Conley, who looks very similar to a TJ Ford, at #3 in a loaded draft? Billy Knight doesn't know what he is doing, but this would really be pushing it.


Why would you take Conley at #3 in a loaded draft? Quite simply, you wouldn't unless you're a moron. Meaning Conley should start looking for a house in Atlanta.


----------



## Nimreitz

bballlife said:


> I haven't seriously scouted Conley, but unless I am missing something here, why would you take a guy like Conley, who looks very similar to a TJ Ford, at #3 in a loaded draft? Billy Knight doesn't know what he is doing, but this would really be pushing it.


The draft isn't as good as it's been labeled. People have been calling this draft loaded since Oden was a junior and it has just stuck. This draft is no where near as good at the top as 2003, where TJ went 8, but is a better player than just about everyone selected after him, plus Hinrich, Darko, and Kaman. Imagine TJ without his back problems and a commitment to improving his jumpshot.... that's an all-star point guard. That's a franchise point guard.

Horford isn't that good, Wright is good, but he's definitely no Bosh. Brewer is good too, but he's not that good. Conley on the other hand is a great distributer as a point guard, he'll be one of the best by his second year in the league. I just don't see any stand out, franchise players beyond Oden and Durant, Conley because of his talent and position, could be the other one.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Portland -

1. Draft Oden at #1.

2. Trade Zach Randolph in a package or S&T for a talented and athletic SF (in mind, Lewis (possibly), RJ (not very likely), Marion (unlikely), Butler (unlikely) or Deng (unlikely). May need to give up multiple 2nd round picks or young players.

3. Trade Sergio + multiple 2nd round picks + cash for the drafting rights to Mike Conley JR.

Line up -

PG - Mike Conley JR
SG - Brandon Roy
SF - Star SF (possibly lewis?)
PF - Aldridge
.C - Oden

^ The best lineup we can make over the summer.

Great draft overall, the lottery still works and will hopefully mean huge changes for next season.

Viva la Blazers.


----------



## LuCane

NewAgeBaller said:


> Portland -
> 
> 1. Draft Oden at #1.
> 
> 2. Trade Zach Randolph in a package or S&T for a talented and athletic SF (in mind, Lewis (possibly), RJ (not very likely), Marion (unlikely), Butler (unlikely) or Deng (unlikely). May need to give up multiple 2nd round picks or young players.
> 
> 3. Trade Sergio + multiple 2nd round picks + cash for the drafting rights to Mike Conley JR.
> 
> Line up -
> 
> PG - Mike Conley JR
> SG - Brandon Roy
> SF - Star SF (possibly lewis?)
> PF - Aldridge
> .C - Oden
> 
> ^ The best lineup we can make over the summer.
> 
> Great draft overall, the lottery still works and will hopefully mean huge changes for next season.
> 
> Viva la Blazers.


Ah, yes. Solid and reasonable moves indeed. However, if you really wanted to take it a step further, you should also trade Jarrett Jack, Travis Outlaw, and a bag of cookies for Kobe Bryant. Oh yeah, also get yourself a decent scorer to come off the bench...maybe the ghost of Buck Williams and three skittles (assorted colors) for Ben Gordon. 

Good luck.


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: When's the lotto?*



cpawfan said:


> Tonight is finally the night
> 
> 8:30 PM Eastern on ESPN
> 
> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="228"><tbody><tr border="3" bgcolor="#990000"><td colspan="3" align="center">*CHANCES OF WINNING*
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="center">*TEAM*
> </td> <td align="center">*REC.*
> </td> <td align="center">*PCT.*
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*1. Memphis*
> </td> <td align="right">22-60
> </td> <td align="right">25.0%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*2. Boston*
> </td> <td align="right">24-58
> </td> <td align="right">19.9%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*3. Milwaukee*
> </td> <td align="right">28-54
> </td> <td align="right">15.6%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*4. Atlanta*
> </td> <td align="right">30-52
> </td> <td align="right">11.9%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*5. Seattle*
> </td> <td align="right">31-51
> </td> <td align="right">8.8%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*6. Portland*
> </td> <td align="right">32-50
> </td> <td align="right">5.3%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*7. Minnesota*
> </td> <td align="right">32-50
> </td> <td align="right">5.3%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*8. Charlotte*
> </td> <td align="right">33-49
> </td> <td align="right">1.9%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*9. New York*
> </td> <td align="right">33-49
> </td> <td align="right">1.9%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*10. Sacramento*
> </td> <td align="right">33-49
> </td> <td align="right">1.8%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*11. Indiana*
> </td> <td align="right">35-47
> </td> <td align="right">0.8%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*12. Philadelphia*
> </td> <td align="right">35-47
> </td> <td align="right">0.7%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td>*13. New Orleans*
> </td> <td align="right">39-43
> </td> <td align="right">0.6%
> </td></tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*14. L.A. Clippers*
> </td> <td align="right">40-42
> </td> <td align="right">0.5%
> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> Things to remember
> 1) Atlanta's pick is Top 3 protected, so if it is 4, 5, 6 or 7, the Suns get the pick
> 2) The Bulls will swap first round picks with the Knicks
> 3) Indiana's pick is Top 10 protected, so unless the Pacers get lucky and get in the top 3, the pick goes to the Hawks
> 
> Here are the odds for each seed to get each of the possible picks.
> 
> <table class="wikitable" rules=all style="text-align: right;" bgcolor="pink" border="4"><tbody><tr><td align="left">Seed</td> <td>Chances</td> <td>1st</td> <td>2nd</td> <td>3rd</td> <td>4th</td> <td>5th</td> <td>6th</td> <td>7th</td> <td>8th</td> <td>9th</td> <td>10th</td> <td>11th</td> <td>12th</td> <td>13th</td> <td>14th</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">1</td> <td>250</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.215</td> <td>.178</td> <td>.357</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">2</td> <td>199</td> <td>.199</td> <td>.188</td> <td>.171</td> <td>.319</td> <td>.123</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">3</td> <td>156</td> <td>.156</td> <td>.157</td> <td>.156</td> <td>.226</td> <td>.265</td> <td>.041</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">4</td> <td>119</td> <td>.119</td> <td>.126</td> <td>.133</td> <td>.099</td> <td>.350</td> <td>.161</td> <td>.013</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">5</td> <td>88</td> <td>.088</td> <td>.097</td> <td>.107</td> <td>
> </td> <td>.261</td> <td>.359</td> <td>.084</td> <td>.004</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">6</td> <td>53</td> <td>.053</td> <td>.060</td> <td>.070</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.439</td> <td>.331</td> <td>.046</td> <td>.001</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">7</td> <td>53</td> <td>.053</td> <td>.060</td> <td>.070</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.572</td> <td>.226</td> <td>.018</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">8</td> <td>19</td> <td>.019</td> <td>.022</td> <td>.027</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.725</td> <td>.196</td> <td>.011</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">9</td> <td>19</td> <td>.019</td> <td>.022</td> <td>.027</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.784</td> <td>.143</td> <td>.005</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">10</td> <td>18</td> <td>.018</td> <td>.021</td> <td>.025</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.846</td> <td>.087</td> <td>.002</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">11</td> <td>8</td> <td>.008</td> <td>.009</td> <td>.012</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.907</td> <td>.063</td> <td>.001</td> <td>.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">12</td> <td>7</td> <td>.007</td> <td>.008</td> <td>.010</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.935</td> <td>.039</td> <td>.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">13</td> <td>6</td> <td>.006</td> <td>.007</td> <td>.009</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.960</td> <td>.018</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">14</td> <td>5</td> <td>.005</td> <td>.006</td> <td>.007</td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>
> </td> <td>.982</td></tr></tbody></table>


Nice breakdown. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## HKF

I am not really happy for Boston or Memphis, but I will say that Milwaukee got exactly what they deserve for tanking like they did.


----------



## lw32

Chan said:


> Why would Seattle be horrible for Durant? He will not instantly be hailed as the leading scorer. He'll play second fiddle to Allen, who does an excellent job of playing within the system. Durant will start out as a replacement for Lewis, and eventuall will take the team over. This way, he doesn't have that much pressure, but he has enough to keep him from getting complacent.


It's not Seattle the team as much as it is the situation. The team could give Durant time and mold around him. However, Seattle is a franchise in turmoil. A few years down the line they may be in Seattle, Las Vegas, Oklahoma City, who knows? Sure they had a clean out, but the situation regarding the arena is still hanging over the team like a black cloud. Think of Vancouver before they moved, Seattle is in a similar situation.

They're so desperate to boost their season ticket numbers for next season to show the city counsel that they were calling 20 minutes after the lottery. A sign of a franchise in dire straights. I'm sure other teams will call, it's good marketing. However, Seattle REALLY needs the funds for the new arena.


----------



## mysterio

zagsfan20 said:


> Sergio isn't going anywhere. Oden, Sergio, Roy and Aldridge is out future.


Out of this world upside, right there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

LuCane said:


> Ah, yes. Solid and reasonable moves indeed. However, if you really wanted to take it a step further, you should also trade Jarrett Jack, Travis Outlaw, and a bag of cookies for Kobe Bryant. Oh yeah, also get yourself a decent scorer to come off the bench...maybe the ghost of Buck Williams and three skittles (assorted colors) for Ben Gordon.
> 
> Good luck.


jarret jack + travis outlaw + a bag of cookies for kobe bryant doesnt satisfy the CBA, and wouldnt work neway coz travis outlaw's on the last non-exercisable year of his contract. furthermore, bryant is on a no-trade clause, meaning he must agree to waive this for any trade to happen.

ur joke about buck williams wasnt funny and not even bulls management would accept three skittles for ben gordon.


----------



## cpawfan

Nimreitz said:


> The draft isn't as good as it's been labeled. People have been calling this draft loaded since Oden was a junior and it has just stuck. This draft is no where near as good at the top as 2003, where TJ went 8, but is a better player than just about everyone selected after him, plus Hinrich, Darko, and Kaman. Imagine TJ without his back problems and a commitment to improving his jumpshot.... that's an all-star point guard. That's a franchise point guard.
> 
> Horford isn't that good, Wright is good, but he's definitely no Bosh. Brewer is good too, but he's not that good. Conley on the other hand is a great distributer as a point guard, he'll be one of the best by his second year in the league. I just don't see any stand out, franchise players beyond Oden and Durant, Conley because of his talent and position, could be the other one.


It is going to be hilarious bumping your posts down the road


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ok I was at work all night and I dont feel like reading the entire thread but...

This is going to be one of the most significant drafts in...maybe ever. I mean to have two teams come up and sneak 1 and 2 in a draft with Oden and Durant is going to change the basketball landscape for the next decade. 

The Pacific Northwest is about to be the basketball capital of the world...

There Im sure that was said about 40 times already in the thread but...


----------



## hobojoe

Nimreitz said:


> The draft isn't as good as it's been labeled. People have been calling this draft loaded since Oden was a junior and it has just stuck. This draft is no where near as good at the top as 2003, where TJ went 8, but is a better player than just about everyone selected after him, plus Hinrich, Darko, and Kaman. Imagine TJ without his back problems and a commitment to improving his jumpshot.... that's an all-star point guard. That's a franchise point guard.
> 
> Horford isn't that good, Wright is good, but he's definitely no Bosh. Brewer is good too, but he's not that good. Conley on the other hand is a great distributer as a point guard, he'll be one of the best by his second year in the league. I just don't see any stand out, franchise players beyond Oden and Durant, Conley because of his talent and position, could be the other one.


1) Ford is not better than Hinrich
2) You can invent more imaginary qualities for TJ Ford and make him the best PG ever, why stop at all-star, franchise PG?
3) Al Horford is that good.
4) Brandan Wright is that good, he could certainly be on the level of Bosh down the road.
5) Conley will not be the third best player of this draft, that's crazy talk.


----------



## BEEZ

Atlanta's perfect trading partner would be Philly


----------



## Priest

watching the draft again is hilarious


----------



## lw32

BEEZ said:


> Atlanta's perfect trading partner would be Philly


Andre Miller + 12th pick for 3rd pick + Childress (?) perhaps?

Although that creates a slight problem at the point for Philly.


----------



## kisstherim

Nothing against Yi, as I am a Chinese but he was definitely not born in 1987, 1984 is very likely. I can bet on that

Somebody dug out his Chinese "Identity Card" by some means and found he had two, one listed him being born in 1984 while another in 1987, that guy posted it in a Chinese basketball forum but was deleted soon for privacy reason.

And there are some other proofs which I wrote in the Yi Jianlian profile thread here.

Saying this might make me sound like a Yi hater. I am not. I just hate the fake stuffs. I ****ing hate that kind of ****.


----------



## Priest

atlanta is probably going to pick wright and then javaris because conley probably wouldnt be around and they already have a acie law type player in salim


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

lw32 said:


> It's not Seattle the team as much as it is the situation. The team could give Durant time and mold around him. However, Seattle is a franchise in turmoil. A few years down the line they may be in Seattle, Las Vegas, Oklahoma City, who knows? Sure they had a clean out, but the situation regarding the arena is still hanging over the team like a black cloud. Think of Vancouver before they moved, Seattle is in a similar situation.
> 
> They're so desperate to boost their season ticket numbers for next season to show the city counsel that they were calling 20 minutes after the lottery. A sign of a franchise in dire straights. I'm sure other teams will call, it's good marketing. However, Seattle REALLY needs the funds for the new arena.


Oh, that. Yeah.


----------



## MLKG

I feel bad for the fans, but it's good to see the tankers getting their comeuppance.

The top three worked out kind of awkwardly. 

With everyone assuming Portland will take Oden, it kind of puts them in a weird place personel wise. The logical move seems to be to deal Zach Randolph, but I don't know. Zach Randolph is a massively talented offensive player with the major knock on him playing he doesn't provide any sort of defense in the paint. Wouldn't pairing Randolph and Oden be an absolutely ideal tandem? But then what happens to Aldridge? While maybe not the better pick, I think Kevin Durant right now is a better pick in terms of fitting into what the team already has. Portland might actually be better off swinging a Chris Webber-Penny Hardaway deal with Seattle where they swap picks, pick up a bunch of future firsts, pick up a guy like Swift or Sene, and maybe unload a contract. Then again, Randolph's value isn't nearly as high without Oden as it is with him, and if you can draft Oden AND steal away Rashard Lewis then that gives you both Greg Oden and a Kevin Durant proxy out of the draft. But then again, to get Lewis you probably have to give up Zach Randolph which once again breaks up that ideal tandem. Awkwardness. Getting the #1 pick in no way ensures Portland's future, they still have some very important decisions to make.

Seattle's awkwardness stems from the fact that the gap between the value of Oden and Durant to them is as high as any team in the league. While Boston or Milwaukee would have been enthralled with the #2 pick and Kevin Durant, it's a bit more bittersweet for Seattle. They NEEDED Oden. If all they do with this draft is replace Rashard Lewis with Kevin Durant then they've barely made a step forward. If they convey that to Randolph and Durant, that's a bit better. Barring that though, I think they need to just draft Durant and resign Lewis. Teams out west are running out with some pretty small front courts these days and you could probably do a lot worse than a couple of 6'10" scorers at your forward spots. Not a lot of post defense, but they could still win some games. More importantly, they would be EXCITING and exciting is what Seattle needs if it has any hopes for keeping basketball in the city.

Atlanta, despite saving their pick from Phoenix this year, wound up in their worst case scenario. Either they have to reach extremely far for Conley, or they have to take a more talented player that makes an awkward fit. They needed the #1 pick as well. I think this would have been the most exciting team for Oden to go to. Couple taking him #1 with their ability to use the #11 pick and superfluous players like Josh Childress to move up if necessary and get Mike Conley, that could have been a story. Instead, who do they take now? Mike Conley 8 spots sooner than they would have liked him? Roy Hibbert would have made the most sense, but now he's not even coming out. If I were Atlanta I would call up Phoenix and offer them the #3 pick this year (to complete the Johnson deal) if they convey the #29 as compensation. Phoenix would do this deal in a heartbeat and Atlanta would get at least some reembursement for losing a lottery pick. The key here is this: Atlanta desperately needs an elite point guard. No matter who they take in this years draft, they are going lose a lot of games again next year, and then they'll have to give their pick to Phoenix. Next year's draft is going to be VERY point guard heavy and Atlanta isn't going to have a pick. This is going to really really sting them next year.


----------



## LuCane

NewAgeBaller said:


> jarret jack + travis outlaw + a bag of cookies for kobe bryant doesnt satisfy the CBA, and wouldnt work neway coz travis outlaw's on the last non-exercisable year of his contract. furthermore, bryant is on a no-trade clause, meaning he must agree to waive this for any trade to happen.
> 
> ur joke about buck williams wasnt funny and not even bulls management would accept three skittles for ben gordon.


Oh, I apologize then. I thought you had a sense of humor considering the joke moves you were outlining. Like I said, good luck with that.


----------



## rainman

kisstherim said:


> Nothing against Yi, as I am a Chinese but he was definitely not born in 1987, 1984 is very likely. I can bet on that
> 
> Somebody dug out his Chinese "Identity Card" by some means and found he had two, one listed him being born in 1984 while another in 1987, that guy posted it in a Chinese basketball forum but was deleted soon for privacy reason.
> 
> And there are some other proofs which I wrote in the Yi Jianlian profile thread here.
> 
> Saying this might make me sound like a Yi hater. I am not. I just hate the fake stuffs. I ****ing hate that kind of ****.



I thought i read the reason for the confusion was because he wanted to be listed older to play on the national team at one point, if people are going to go off how the guy looks physically or facially then Greg Oden is 30.


----------



## kisstherim

rainman said:


> I thought i read the reason for the confusion was because he wanted to be listed older to play on the national team at one point, if people are going to go off how the guy looks physically or facially then Greg Oden is 30.


Yi does look very young which is why I always believed he was really born in 1987 but some of the proofs later were so convincing that I had to change my beliefs.

And I guess he could play for the national team no matter how old he was, as Wang and Yao made their national team debut both at under or around 18 years old.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Anyone know what team had the worst odds and won the lottery? It wasn't Portland this year was it?


----------



## Kid Chocolate

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Anyone know what team had the worst odds and won the lottery? It wasn't Portland this year was it?


No, they had 53 combos and a 5.3% chance...in 2000 the Nets had 44 combos and a 4.4% chance.


----------



## Minstrel

MLKG said:


> and if you can draft Oden AND steal away Rashard Lewis then that gives you both Greg Oden and a Kevin Durant proxy out of the draft. But then again, to get Lewis you probably have to give up Zach Randolph which once again breaks up that ideal tandem. Awkwardness.


That doesn't strike me as awkward at all. Trading Randolph for a tremendous small forward like Rashard Lewis would be perfect. Oden and Aldridge are an even better tandem. Those two have the potential to be one of the greatest defensive big men tandems ever, and the offensive potential is also huge. Aldridge is considered a very skilled offensive prospect and Oden is expected by most to become dominant offensively.

Randolph, being deficient defensively, shorter and older, strikes me as clearly the odd man out. Converting him into a valuable small forward would be incredible for Portland.



> Getting the #1 pick in no way ensures Portland's future, they still have some very important decisions to make.


Decisions will be necessary every year. I think getting Oden ensures Portland's future as long as Oden pans out. Unlike, say, Cleveland, who got their franchise superstar and then was left to figure out how to build around him, Portland gets their franchise superstar (assuming Oden pans out) and *already* has in place their future secondary star (Roy) *and* their future complimentary players (Aldridge, Rodriguez, Jack).

On top of that, they have a 24/10 player as a trade chip (Randolph).

This is about as close to a ready-made contender as it gets. Just needs baking...that is, experience.

Honestly, *if* Oden pans out, it would seem to require an idiot to screw this up. And Pritchard seems pretty savvy.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Minstrel said:


> That doesn't strike me as awkward at all. Trading Randolph for a tremendous small forward like Rashard Lewis would be perfect. Oden and Aldridge are an even better tandem. Those two have the potential to be one of the greatest defensive big men tandems ever, and the offensive potential is also huge. Aldridge is considered a very skilled offensive prospect and Oden is expected by most to become dominant offensively.
> 
> Randolph, being deficient defensively, shorter and older, strikes me as clearly the odd man out. Converting him into a valuable small forward would be incredible for Portland.
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions will be necessary every year. I think getting Oden ensures Portland's future as long as Oden pans out. Unlike, say, Cleveland, who got their franchise superstar and then was left to figure out how to build around him, Portland gets their franchise superstar (assuming Oden pans out) and *already* has in place their future secondary star (Roy) *and* their future complimentary players (Aldridge, Rodriguez, Jack).
> 
> On top of that, they have a 24/10 player as a trade chip (Randolph).
> 
> This is about as close to a ready-made contender as it gets. Just needs baking...that is, experience.
> 
> Honestly, *if* Oden pans out, it would seem to require an idiot to screw this up. And Pritchard seems pretty savvy.


Good post. Makes me realize even more how good this Portland team can potentially be. Like you said, most of the pieces are in place. I think they might take a chance with putting Randolph and Oden together for a year, but if the prospect of getting a nice veteran SF comes about, bye bye Zach.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

LuCane said:


> Oh, I apologize then. I thought you had a sense of humor considering the joke moves you were outlining. Like I said, good luck with that.


i got a sense of humor, its just better than urs.
appreciate the luck tho dawg.


----------



## croco

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Good post. Makes me realize even more how good this Portland team can potentially be. Like you said, most of the pieces are in place. I think they might take a chance with putting Randolph and Oden together for a year, but if the prospect of getting a nice veteran SF comes about, bye bye Zach.


I don't think they should try to keep them together for a year, at least I can't imagine how Oden and Randolph could be effective on the court at the same time. Correct me if I'm wrong but Randolph is only effective near the basket and Oden will need that space to operate. Aldrige and Oden can coexist because he is more accustomed to play outside of 10 feet to the basket. 

But most of all I highly doubt that Randolph's trade value will ever be as high as now after a season where he exceeded pretty much everyone's expectations. If they can get some decent veteranes to cut the payroll for the next year(s), they should be better off without than with him. It would only be logical to trade him this summer.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Oden, Roy and Aldridge. Wow. Aldridge is going to thrive next to Oden on both ends because his man is constantly going to be dipping down to double Oden. Roy is just a great basketball player and is a heady player who will keep the big man involved. 

A new powerhouse in the west has been born. I expect them to be in the playoffs next season, and seriously competing for a title within three years. 

And the east continues to worsen. The two can't miss superstars in this draft both coming west.


----------



## mysterio

I call CONSPIRACY, j/k . The more I think about it, the more it seems like the league wanted to put Oden in a place where he would best be in a position to win championships.


----------



## hobojoe

Sir Patchwork said:


> Oden, Roy and Aldridge. Wow. Aldridge is going to thrive next to Oden on both ends because his man is constantly going to be dipping down to double Oden. Roy is just a great basketball player and is a heady player who will keep the big man involved.
> 
> A new powerhouse in the west has been born. I expect them to be in the playoffs next season, and seriously competing for a title within three years.
> 
> And the east continues to worsen. The two can't miss superstars in this draft both coming west.


The only thing left is to get rid of Zach Randolph. I love Oden, Roy and Aldridge all as players, and what makes it better is that I think they all will work well together and compliment each other. They're all unselfish players and extremely gifted players. Randolph needs to be dealt as soon as possible, get him out of there and they have something going. I agree that they'll be title contenders very soon.


----------

